# Root Tab Capsules



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I recently made a batch of DIY root tabs but it was really messy and a bit of a pain in the butt. Also you had to be pretty quick putting them into the substrate before they started to dissolve and cloud up the water. So I decided to try putting them into a capsule, it was rather tedious, but turned out pretty well. I have a bunch left over and figured I would see if someone would be interested in them. I got the recipe from here: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169591

Anyways they in 00 capsules and are:
16 parts CSM+B
16 parts Red Mexican Clay
3 parts Potassium Sulfate
3 parts Magnesium Sulfate
1 part Potassium Nitrate

I am asking $10 shipped for 30 capsules. Let me know if you are interested.

EDIT to Mods: I posted them here because they are pretty specific to plants and didnt figure they fit very well in the FS section, if you disagree please move it. Thanks.


----------

